# XDMCP z innej sieci - widzę tylko czarny ekran i kursor X

## Oniryczny

Witam

chciałbym mieć możliwość podłączania się do mojego gentoo poprzez xdmcp

mam forwarding na poty 6000-6005 dla TCP i 177 dla UDP

gdy robię to po sieci lokalnej to działa ale z sieci zewnętrznej (z pracy np) po połączeniu widzę tylko czarne tło i wielkie X w miejscu kursora

po VNC działa ale to port 5900

Czy mógłbym prosić o pomoc?

----------

## Andry77

Zmień sobie na jakiś dowolnie wysoki i wystaw sobie port z ssh. Przekierowujesz sobie dowolny port na lokalna maszynę np. za pomocą putty. A do tego masz szyfrowanie i kompresję, a łączysz się dowolnie jak byś był w sieci lokalnej. Ja dodatkowo mam tunel http bo tylko port 80 jest dostępny z pracy, więc wszystko idzie dwoma tunelami  :Smile:  Wystawiam sobie dowolny www cache (np. TP) i mam odblokowany internet w pracy  :Smile: 

----------

## Oniryczny

nie rozumiem

jak niby to ustawić?

a jak się podłączę z innego linuxa?

----------

## Jacekalex

XDMC wymaga transferu rzędu 10 MB/s (80Mbps), dlatego przez internet chyba możesz zapomnieć o tej metodzie, i ssh z kompresją też nie załatwi sprawy, o ile będzie szyfrowany, samo szyfrowanie da takie obciążenie (przy transferze rzedu kilkadziesiąt Mbps), że elektrownia się ucieszy.  :Smile: 

Możesz spróbować zalogować się przez ssh, i uruchomić pojedyncze programy.

Musisz do tego mieć wlączony X11Forwarding w konfigu ssh, ale niektóre programy mogą jakośtam działać.

Albo wziaść kompa do plecaka i pojechać do jakiegoś kraju, gdzie internet 100Mbit (łącze symetryczne)  jest dostępny za sensowne pieniądze.  :Wink: 

VNC działa dlatego, że jest przystosowane do wolnych łączy, i stosuje maksymalne możliwosci  kompresji.

XXDMC jest głównie do użytku w sieci LAN.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## ender74

Dobrym rozwiązaniem na wolne łącza będzie FreeNX

----------

